# Plastic chain collars for minis



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm interested in plastic chain collars, but I'm wondering if the regular size is too strong for Nigerians. Does anyone know?
Also, I've seen plastic chain sold on ebay for bird toys. Would that work?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I just use the regular ones and they work great on my nigerians.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

This is an old topic, but I'm bumping it. Does anyone have success/failure stories with plastic chain collars?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have them but don't keep them on my goats. WHen I had put them on a few of them one of the others chewed them off. They would break easily if caught on something I would think so that is a plus.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

My mom sells some of the plastic chain online. LOL So I have tried it on my ND with break away clips. Every few days I would find a collar hung on something. Eventually I got tired of putting the collars back on. It's a plus that they break loose if they get hung you just have to reattach them often. My mom she said her customers used it to color code there herds. I used the smaller 3/4" chain for my 1/2 grown kids and I used the 1" on my adults.

Now I like the goat halters best. My local tractor supply sells a brand that fits adult dwarfs.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I have little bit of a failure story. So I bought my first registered Nig. Dwarf doe from a breeder and she came with a red chain collar. Not knowing anything about the types of collars I tied her up one day while doing chores; she was a fence jumper soo she was always out! Well again I knew nothing about these collars and when I looked I was surprised to see her following me at my heels with no collar,it was still hooked to the leadline.Psshhh. Well for some reason I bought more of those collars and put them on my other goats and now they will not break no matter what I do to them. :GAAH: 
A few months or so later I took the same doe "Faye" that had that first collar and I was basically dragging her through the field, to get her up to my house. I picked her up a few times but her weighing 60 lbs and me weighing around 80 lbs it didn't work out so well. So then I went back to attempting to walk her with her chain and yet I was surprised when it broke and she ran all the way back to the other goats, leaving me with her collar. Ahh stubborn goats, they're so much fun. She also had a habit of just laying down when she didn't want to do something. :sigh: 

But now for some reason I love them and I always request them whenever someone wants to buy me a gift. Always need collars around here!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We just bought the regular ones and so far we have not had any issues with them. I can lead the bucks that are SOOOOOOOOO strong and I have not yet broken the chain. Here is the link we bought ours from http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Pl ... ollar.html


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Is there anywhere I can buy break-away or pop-open links and make my own collars?


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Pm me your address and I'll send you mine to try. You can have them.
I bought them and didn't like them. I have vinyl dipped wire fencing to seperate different groups of goats and they rub along the fence line to scratch.
I put the break away plastic collars on and the extra clip piece got caught on the fence twice.
The good news, they break away, so they wouldn't have choked to death, but after breaking two on the fence I scrapped them.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Seriously? I might take you up on that!  How many do you have?
I just had an idea. In place of the break-away clip, what about a loop of cotton string or thin yarn? Something that would break easily, but not too easily. Just a thought.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

5 blue, 2 green chains, only 6 connector loops left though. Enough to try out and see if they're for you.
They may chew more on a string, or cotton, don't know.


----------

